# Installing Gas Dryer - DIY job?



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Just bought a natural gas dryer from Home Depot. It is set to be delivered next week. I am considering doing the install myself. The laundry room is already set up for a gas dryer except that the furnace is on the other side of the room and I am not sure how to vent the combustion gas from the dryer without running duct work across the ceiling.


----------



## romex1220 (Jun 26, 2013)

Best done by a pro that knows what their doing. What if you don't make a connection right or its not vented properly. Best to install co2 detectors around that area too


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

gas dryer gets vented directly outside with flex duct:wink: not to a flue of a boiler furnace.is that a elbow to outside vent hood over the window....get a flex connector and brass adapter for the gas drop connection to the dryer and your done.take the black nipple and cap off the bottom and go in with the brass adapter 3/4MPT X 3/4 flared that takes the flex gas line.dryer package should have a brass fitting to land the flex gas line...into the dryer


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Some locations, however simple the work may seem to be, prohibit non-licensed people from working on gas piping. You might check on that.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I agree with biggles; easy job. Just spray the connections down with soapy water to make sure they don't leak. Big box stores sell the connection kit for this.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

biggles said:


> gas dryer gets vented directly outside with flex duct


So ALL exhaust (combustion and dryer air) is funneled out through the flex vent ducting? I thought the combustion air was supposed to be separate?


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

Combustion and dryer exhaust go out ONE pipe.

Look at the install directions for the dryer. It should tell you how to hook the exhaust up. 

NOTE: there are limits as to how long the exhaust can be. It should be in the install directions too.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

he mentioned the furnace on the other side of the basement....the vent flex from a dryer is the exiting pipe and only one... do not go near the furnace hard ducted flue piping for the furnace and HWH...:wink: he is adding a brass adapter not piping the Alaskian Pipeline....simple piping job it isn't brain surgery.OR get a plumber in to bang you for a couple of $100 bills


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

biggles said:


> :wink: he is adding a brass adapter not piping the Alaskian Pipeline....simple piping job it isn't brain surgery.OR get a plumber in to bang you for a couple of $100 bills


I can't disagree with you. However, that doesn't change the fact that it is illegal in some places for a non-licensed person to do gas work. Such a situation is also common for even the simplest electrical work as well. 

It is legal here for me to do my own gas piping, but using soap bubbles won't cut it; a 24-hour air-pressure test is required. How many homeowners are going to have the equipment for that?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, there really isn't much to it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> I can't disagree with you. *However, that doesn't change the fact that it is illegal in some places for a non-licensed person to do gas work*. Such a situation is also common for even the simplest electrical work as well.
> 
> It is legal here for me to do my own gas piping, but using soap bubbles won't cut it; a 24-hour air-pressure test is required. How many homeowners are going to have the equipment for that?


Yep....in those states where the unions own the govt....

Anyway...getting back on topic....

There is already a gas line dropped to where the back of the dryer would be. Add a Tee...on the side connection a shut off valve which the flexible gas line for the dryer will connect to...on the down side...about 4 more inches of pipe with a cap to act as a drip leg.

Assuming that exhaust duct goes straight outside....4' hard duct up to it from the dryer....and you have an operational dryer....


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

A licensed pipe fitter is not going to do a 24 hour leak test for a job like this.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Clutchcargo said:


> A licensed pipe fitter is not going to do a 24 hour leak test for a job like this.


If the job's in my county he will.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, let me clear the air on the legal requirements. I contacted my county permit/inspection office and they confirmed that a licensed installer is NOT required for this work. However, you do need a permit for the work. After several return calls to the permit office (received conflicting information), I discovered that the permit cost is $50 and will include an inspection.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> Add a Tee...on the side connection a shut off valve which the flexible gas line for the dryer will connect to...on the down side...about 4 more inches of pipe with a cap to act as a drip leg.
> 
> Assuming that exhaust duct goes straight outside....4' hard duct up to it from the dryer....and you have an operational dryer....


I like the idea of having a shut off valve there too in case the dryer needs future work or has to be moved. I also have heard about using the rigid metal ducts (or a periscope type duct as they call it) versus a metal flex duct. The rigid metal duct allows less air disturbance and can even decrease drying times (one report indicated a savings of ten mins off the dry time). It also seems safer versus the flex duct. However, it seems that I would need maybe 6 feet or more to go from the bottom of the dryer to the vent above the window. I have seen 4 foot ones for sale but not larger ones. Any recommendations on that?


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

biggles said:


> he mentioned the furnace on the other side of the basement....the vent flex from a dryer is the exiting pipe and only one... do not go near the furnace hard ducted flue piping for the furnace and HWH...:wink: he is adding a brass adapter not piping the Alaskian Pipeline....simple piping job it isn't brain surgery.OR get a plumber in to bang you for a couple of $100 bills


Oh, no way I want to add more 'pipeline' :laughing:.....and I am not into 'hiring' people unless I have to...DIY man :thumbsup:...that is why I am on this site


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

md2lgyk said:


> it is illegal in some places for a non-licensed person to do gas work


 
My 9 year old can assemble already threaded black pipe and be leak free. Really no technical skills needed. Not something a union plumber/gas fitter wants to hear.

Have never seen a news story of a homeowner accidentally blowing their home up while doing unpermitted gas line work. Cannot say the same for supposed contractors.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

md2lgyk said:


> If the job's in my county he will.


Let me clarify, I would hazzard a guess that 99.9% licensed pipefitters wouldn't pull a permit for a job this size either.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

rosem637 said:


> My 9 year old can assemble already threaded black pipe and be leak free. Really no technical skills needed. Not something a union plumber/gas fitter wants to hear.
> 
> Have never seen a news story of a homeowner accidentally blowing their home up while doing unpermitted gas line work. Cannot say the same for supposed contractors.


While it is important to install gas lines to be free of leaks, there is more to be concerned with than just escaping gas. Improperly installed gas lines, appliances, venting and air supply could lead to premature appliance failure, which can have a negative impact on your wallet. But of more concern, they could lead to carbon monoxide poisoning and even death. 

There is a lot more to working with gas than just screwing pipe together, and thinking that you know it all could have serious consequences. I'll admit that contractors make mistakes, but so go other professionals like doctors, lawyers accountants, etc. We're all human. 

I think there are many homeowners that are perfectly capable of doing their own work, as long as they do their research and practice due diligence. The problems happen when people have the attitude that something is so easy their seven year old can do it, so why pay a pro? You pay a pro because they've already done the "research" in the form of training and know what issues and steps need to be taken that a homeowner wouldn't even think about.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Clutchcargo said:


> Let me clarify, I would hazzard a guess that 99.9% licensed pipefitters wouldn't pull a permit for a job this size either.


Well, if that's the case and they're willing to break the law, there's no point in continuing this discussion.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

md2lgyk said:


> Well, if that's the case and they're willing to break the law, there's no point in continuing this discussion.


Lets say the work is done correctly or to code. 

So if its done correctly and to code, what purpose does a permit do?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

rosem637 said:


> what purpose does a permit do?


puts money in the cities pocket.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh, btw. i am finishing(it would have been done already, but i had less pipe than i thought :wink a gas line branch today. about 20'.
i have my dads cutter and threader. and a guy at work loaned me a pipe vice :thumbup:


----------

